

Proggit FTW - search Proggit comments [IndexTank contest submission] - mattculbreth
http://www.proggitftw.com/

======
kungpaobeef
Tried to search for F#. Ignores the #.

~~~
mattculbreth
Damn, thanks. I guess I gotta figure out how to send that query to IndexTank.

